# Nigerian dwarf milkers???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

On an average how much milk do you get from your Nigerian Dwarf's when you only milk once a day? :whatgoat:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm milking one of my does once a day (registered Nigerian Dwarf from decent lines) and getting about 15oz. Not a whole lot, but for only one milking a day, not bad. I'd get double that if I was milking twice, after all. 

That's above average for my herd.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My girls are unregistered from unknown backgrounds. Each doe gave us between 1 to 1.5 quarts per milking but we were milking them twice daily. Not sure what we would have gotten just milking once per day. Although I'm thinking about it this year. Last year we had more milk then my family could possibly use just milking 2 does.. this year I will be milking 4. LOL I wonder what on earth I was thinking.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Me too! I doubled the number of goats... and will probably have way too much milk... I wonder why I did this too??? of course, I love these girls so much, more is better. 
Anyway, when I switched to once a day last year, I got about 2 cups from each girl. (it all depends on their genetics though)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We got about 2-2 1/2 lbs per goat (we milk 2X a day and get that twice)


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I just milked one and got about 1 cup


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Is she a FF? Did she kid single, twin...? What are you feeding? Along with genetics these things can make a differance too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm currently milking my 6th freshener once a day, in the morning after a 9-10 hour fill with kids separated and almost 6 weeks fresh and get just under a quart.

Number of freshenings, number of kids , feed, and genetics play a major part in production.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*My Nigerians Milk Production*

Milk production of my Nigerian does depends on the goat. My best milker gives me 1 1/2 quarts (from once a day milking), but most of mine give about 1 quart per milking.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

When I picked up my Nigerian kids from the breeder, Honeysuckle's dam was on the milk stand. She milked out two quarts while I was there, but that wasn't all she gave that day. It was exciting to see the doe producing all that wonderful milk in person!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I have three does in my herd that give me a half gallon a day. That is being milked once a day. One of them only has half her udder. She lost the other half completely to mastitis. Of course they are from some of the best milking genetics available.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We also have some does that will give 1/2 gallon a day.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

My neighbor has a ND doe who lost her three kids at kidding  (he wasn't there when she kidded and she didn't get them cleaned off...so sad!). He brought her over here so I can milk her to keep production going in case my Martha has triplets and maybe the ND will adopt one of them. Anyway, I have milked her three times now and I get less than half a cup at a time. This is her third freshening. I have milked two other does (last year, my two) and they have nice soft udders for the most part. This doe feels like she has a lot of "meat" in there, not a really soft udder. Is this a normal thing right after kidding? :shrug: 

I have no idea what to expect from her since I've never milked a ND before. My two girls are a Saanan and a Nubian. The teeny tiny teats are SOOO hard to milk out!!! I feel like I'm grabbing skinny grapes under there! :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Feeling firmness in the udder from over stimulated mammary glands is normal in a newly freshened doe.....frequent milkings such as how a kid would nurse seems to help with the firmness during the first week, warm compresses help as well. This doe who lost triplets has made an udder to feed triplets and milking her only once a day will cause back pressure from those glands and tell her to stop making as much...warm compresses and frequent milkings as well as the perseverence and patience will get her where you want her to be.


----------



## Bartree (Aug 10, 2011)

We have two that kidded about 3 weeks ago. One with twins and one with a single. The Doe with twins give us about half a quart milking in the morning after the kids have been separated overnight. The one that had a single only gives about a pint, maybe a little less. She is 7 years old. No quit sure what to do about her yet. Maybe keep her one more season until one of the doelings are old enough to take her place.


----------



## gogogoats (Apr 8, 2013)

I have two nigerian dwarfs and I milk them both twice a day and I get about thirteen ounces from them both times. I am assuming if you milk once a day you could get something like twenty ounces.


----------

